# Current Phrags in Bloom



## lanthier (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi All,

I have three Phrags currently in bloom. FIrst up is my Phrag. Longifolium v. gracile (first two images). Third image is Phrag Cardinale (its last bloom), and fourth is Phrag Patti McHale x Naukana Kealoha (Last bloom, lots of Patti!!!). Finally an older image of the latter Phrag, with two blooms open at once (same spike). That plant has had at least seven blooms on the spike (all side buds did NOT open) and would display two at once frequently for a day or two before the older bloom would JUMP!


----------



## musa (Nov 23, 2020)

Love your longifolium!


----------



## lanthier (Nov 23, 2020)

musa said:


> Love your longifolium!



TY Michael, it has been blooming for a while and seems quite hardy!


----------



## abax (Nov 23, 2020)

I adore all longifoliums. My 'Super Charlie' just dropped its 14th bloom and ready
to start opening another. The Cardinale is wonderful...such a lovely shade of
pink on the pouch.


----------



## lanthier (Nov 24, 2020)

abax said:


> I adore all longifoliums. My 'Super Charlie' just dropped its 14th bloom and ready
> to start opening another. The Cardinale is wonderful...such a lovely shade of
> pink on the pouch.



TY, Love the tiny Longifolium. Good bloom size to plant ratio.... THrowing up good growths..... Cardinale arrive mid spike bloom, but I have had several since it arrived. Very pleased.... 14 on your Longifolium!!!!!! HOLY COW!!!!!


----------



## abax (Nov 24, 2020)

lanthier, I have mixed feelings about 'Super Charlie'. It's in a 10" pot now and needs
repotting, but it just keeps blooming. Quite a quandary, don't you think?


----------



## lanthier (Nov 24, 2020)

abax said:


> lanthier, I have mixed feelings about 'Super Charlie'. It's in a 10" pot now and needs
> repotting, but it just keeps blooming. Quite a quandary, don't you think?


10" pot!!!! Damn.....


----------



## lanthier (Nov 24, 2020)

lanthier said:


> 10" pot!!!! Damn.....



I just ordered a regular longifolium....... Better clear out some mules.....


----------



## kitfox (Nov 25, 2020)

abax said:


> lanthier, I have mixed feelings about 'Super Charlie'. It's in a 10" pot now and needs
> repotting, but it just keeps blooming. Quite a quandary, don't you think?



My kind of quandary! I have never had an issue repotting while a phrag is blooming. If it is 10"pot prolific (!), it should not be an issue for you. Dividing might, but who knows?


----------



## abax (Nov 25, 2020)

One of the problems is that it's heavy and the pot is slick. Second problem is that
the spike is well over 21/2' tall and will break hauling to my potting bench. I hoped that
the 15th flower might be the last, however, I spotted another bloom coming on.

lanthier, I need to do some clearing as well. Most of my Phrags. are huge...8"-10"
pots. I dislike dividing Phrags. that are doing so well.

BTW, the name is Phrag. longifolium album 'Super Charlie' and a wonderful plant.


----------



## kitfox (Nov 26, 2020)

abax said:


> I hoped that the 15th flower might be the last, however, I spotted another bloom coming on.



 Never, never, never hoped that!


----------



## TrueNorth (Nov 28, 2020)

Super Charlie is truly super! I got a single growth division from JohnM about a year and a half ago. It on it's 8th bloom and has 4 new growths coming. And I was worried about whether I could grow it or not!


----------

